# How should I plum this tank for super quiet operation?



## maartenvr (Jul 6, 2013)

I got a 90 gallon tank off craigslist. Here is a picture the back.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xsiy6get55rzl5e/2014-09-25 20.38.16.jpg?dl=0

What I was thinking is making the bottom hole the drain, with a valve on it to control the flow.
And using the top for emergency overflow, so that I can kee it super quiet.

Would that be a viable way of doing it?


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

If I understand your idea correctly and you are in fact using a sump (keep in mind I have no practical experience with sump tanks) if the bottom is your drain and the power goes out, your entire tank will proceed to drain into/over flow your sump till all 90 gal are on your floor?


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Niku said:


> If I understand your idea correctly and you are in fact using a sump (keep in mind I have no practical experience with sump tanks) if the bottom is your drain and the power goes out, your entire tank will proceed to drain into/over flow your sump till all 90 gal are on your floor?


Yup, if you're using a sump instead of a canister filter you'll need some controls. We need to see the inside of the tank. Are there Weir's/overflows? Is this fresh or marine water?

If you want silent with a sump:

- don't use a durso
- google bean animal or herbie.
- I use a Herbie on mine.. Dead silent. I'd use that.

You need to use some sort of overflow wall.. Sometimes called a weir. Usually more glass or plexiglass siliconed into your tank just below the water line. You can buy these or build them.

Depending on the size of your return pump and your expected flow rate, I'd use the top hole as your return line. I'd use the bottom big one as your emergency line and one of the smaller ones as your main drain. The unfortunate placement of those holes means you're going to need a really big weir -- probably coast to coast.


----------



## maartenvr (Jul 6, 2013)

Yea I wanted to use a Herbie. Thanks for the suggestion about the full size weir. That may be a good way to go!


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Too bad you bought your 90 gallon tank already. I have one that was drilled for a herby method and is plumbed for dead silence. 

Anyways post more pictures for us to see the front of it.


----------



## maartenvr (Jul 6, 2013)

@Spit.fire has my tank now and is making a custom overflow for it with a Herbie... can't wait to get it back. Will post some pics when done.


----------



## maartenvr (Jul 6, 2013)

Overflow box was done, and plumming is all done. Just running a test in my garage now to make there are no leaks. It is VERY quiet!

Picture:


----------



## Jameson (Oct 13, 2014)

Where are you going to keep it with all the machinery? And I presume it's for marine life, yes?


----------



## maartenvr (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't really understand your question. But yes it is for marine.


----------

